# The Life of a Sig Op



## mechanic_chick

Hey guys...
Can someone tell me right after basic.. what sig ops do , where they go , what the name is of the courses , some hints and tips on the courses ,  your lingo lol , anything ..

thatd be perfect

thanks.

*JESSO*


----------



## Sig_Des

Once you will finish basic, hopefully right away (otherwise you cool your heels in Borden) you do your QL3, or signals Operator Apprentice course in Kingston.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx

This gives the General info about the trade. What you do specifically depends on where you get posted. As a Sig Op, you can go pretty much anywhere, and can expect to be overseas at some point.

As far as hints and tips, know the technical and theoretical information, pay attention. Just like any other course, study your material.


----------



## D-n-A

Before QL3, woulden't you be doing your LS Driver Wheel(most likely when in PRETC at Borden) an SQ(most likely in Meaford).

Thats what I was told during my interview anyways. I'll be finding out in January when I leave for my courses, etc


----------



## Sig_Des

MikeL said:
			
		

> Before QL3, woulden't you be doing your LS Driver Wheel(most likely when in PRETC at Borden) an SQ(most likely in Meaford).
> 
> Thats what I was told during my interview anyways. I'll be finding out in January when I leave for my courses, etc



I suppose so, although as per other threads, some units have run their SQ in the past. Mike, are they not writing off your SQ?


----------



## D-n-A

I gotta do SQ.

All I really wanted was the Recruit School By Pass(which I got). I don't mind doing the Reg Force SQ, since you actually get to go out an do everything, more time spent on things, etc.


----------



## Hoover

Three guesses on you being loaded on the 26 APR 05 QL3 course in Kingston. Until then, PRETC my friend. Driver training and a lot of time spent in the smoke tent from what I hear. Will be there 3 JAN 05.. smile. 

SQ..have heard they are now doing that at your first posting. ie. Pet, Edmonton, Valcatraz

See ya in Borden, lots of chug-a-lug in your future.


----------



## D-n-A

Smoke tent?

You sure people are only doing SQ once they get to a unit? Seems like a waste of time having troops waiting in PRETC doing nothing for a few months when they could be doing SQ.


----------



## Hoover

Smoke tent, smoking tent, same thing. Where people go to smoke...

Would make sense if we are doing SQ after getting to our units, because that is the whole reason we are going to PRETC, because there is a shortage of personnel to train us new boots. 

Haven't even reported to PRETC yet though so it's just speculation as to the reason, but it's just the rumour I've heard..


----------



## D-n-A

Got'cha, I don't smoke so I've never been to a smokers tent.

Anyways,you're right, PRETC is just meant to hold pers untill they go on course. But I know SQ courses are run fairly often, and at a lot of different bases. On the other hand though, some trade courses aren't run that often, so thats why people can wait in PRETC for awhile.


----------



## canadianblue

I guess I'll be seeing you guys at PRETC, I'm flying out on the 1st to Toronto.

I was thinking that I'd be doing SQ along with drivers training at PRETC, however it would make sense that us Sig Ops would instead be getting trained at our respective units.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Hoover said:
			
		

> Three guesses on you being loaded on the 26 APR 05 QL3 course in Kingston. Until then, PRETC my friend. Driver training and a lot of time spent in the smoke tent from what I hear. Will be there 3 JAN 05.. smile.
> 
> SQ..have heard they are now doing that at your first posting. ie. Pet, Edmonton, Valcatraz
> 
> See ya in Borden, lots of chug-a-lug in your future.



We are'nt doing SQ in Pet thus far. It is still being run before your 3's


----------



## Walrus

Hi guys, just wondering if someone could make clarification for me.

I have read most of the posts on this site and I have procured which I believe is most of the information available online in regards to signal operator's.  However there seems to be numerous articles and posts that contradict each other.

I understand BMQ is of course first,
and I have read and I have been told that SQ is second.  However I have also been informed that the reason that BMQ has been extended by a few weeks is because they are incorporating SQ into BMQ.  Is that statement correct, or with somebody blowing smoke straight up my backside.

And once that is completed, I've been told or I have read approximately six different directions that I'm a go.
Including driver training, straight to a communications unit for on-the-job training, Q L3, and a few other abbreviations that I'm unfamiliar with.

I apologize for the abundance of questions, however I'm kinda like a Boy Scout I like to be prepared, and I am sure my preparation and research in this matter will benefit me down the road.

Thanks a lot
walrus


----------



## George Wallace

If you think that anyone on this forum will be able to give you the information you just asked for, you are out to lunch.  There is no way that anyone here can give you that information.  We don't know when you are going on Course, nor how much time you will have between courses, nor what your bosses will decide to do between courses (ie. put you on a Driver Course or whatever).  You will just have to be patient and find out as you finish your courses as to where you will go next.


----------



## Walrus

OK thanks anyways George

I just assumed that there was a standard procedure in what order you take your courses.  My apologies for asking a dumb question, however at the time of my query I did not believe it to be a stupid question.

Thanks again for the speedy response, I'll just have to wait as you suggested, I kinda feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting open his gifts.

Thanks again

Walrus


----------



## Gouki

Hoover said:
			
		

> Until then, PRETC my friend. Driver training and a lot of time spent in the smoke tent from what I hear.



Don't fall asleep in the smoke tents (hard to do now since its winter but still). A certain Highlander MCpl likes to "wake" those who nod off. And pay attention to some of the cap badges.. There are few Master -Bombadiers- not Corporals, there, and they will get real pissed at you real fast if you call them the latter.

There is one MCpl there that is an EME who has a tremendous sense of humour, if you're in his company go to him to get things done (if you can).


----------



## Canadian Sig

Walrus,   In order to start your trades apprentice training (QL3) you have to be qualified on our trucks so you will have to complete BDT (basic driver trg) before going on your 3's. As I said before we are not (yet anyway) doing SQ at Pet so the odds are you will do it before you go on your 3's. I too have heard the rumor that SQ is being folded into BMQ but I heard that there will be 2 diffrent BMQ courses; BMQ common and BMQ Land. As George said nobody can give you a solid answer to your question but just some " this is what usualy happens". If you have any other questions about the trade specificly feel free to PM me and I will answer what I can or direct you to someone who can.


----------



## Radop

SQs are no longer in units.  They will be in one of the area trg centres.  Don't worry too much about what is going to happen next as it will depend on position availability and for the most part you will be on PAT platoon while awaiting the next phase of your training.  Be thankful as a few years ago, it was not uncommon to be on PAT platoon for up to a year and a half. 


 You probably know a few, eh cnd sigs.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Umm haha.. Okaaay. I guess this helped. Thanks? lol.


So... .. aww. Basic. Then.. Kingston?! Remember - i know nothing.. wtf is PRETC?! ...

If anyone wants to actually talk with me.. and explain course by course if yah have time.. thatd be cool just add me to msn.

And drivers wheel? Crap.

Thanks...

*JESSO*


----------



## sigspig

As far as I know, SQ will be added to BMQ however; some members are in Borden now without their SQ because they did their BMQ before this was in place, which was BMQ only. They must complete their SQ before doing their QL3(in the Sig Op trade at least) or else we(the school) send them back to Borden.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Most of my 3's course graduated without doing SQ.


----------



## sigspig

When did you graduate? I have been at CFSCE for 2 years now and I have only seen 5 ppl graduate without their SQ(they had to sign a waiver) when I first got there. Now they must complete their SQ before coming fortheir 3's. I have personaly send back 3 students to Borden because they didn't have their SQ. This is fairly new but they must have completed SQ before coming on their 3's.


----------



## Canadian Sig

We were the class that graduated and then went directly to Op Athena Roto 0 so that would have been 2 1/2 years ago. Some of us have already done our second tour and they still make noises about sending us on SQ..lol


----------



## Sig_Des

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> We were the class that graduated and then went directly to Op Athena Roto 0 so that would have been 2 1/2 years ago. Some of us have already done our second tour and they still make noises about sending us on SQ..lol



you went on Roto without your SQ? Man, CommRes is putting into an action a directive where they won't send Sigs to Ghan without PLQ!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> you went on Roto without your SQ? Man, CommRes is putting into an action a directive where they won't send Sigs to Ghan without PLQ!


LOL...at 2 Sigs some of our MCpls dont even have PLQ yet. Can't see that happening around here. (at least not with 215's). Even if they all had PLQ we still wouldnt have enough man-power to support a Roto without privates.


----------



## Radop

sigspig said:
			
		

> When did you graduate? I have been at CFSCE for 2 years now and I have only seen 5 ppl graduate without their SQ(they had to sign a waiver) when I first got there. Now they must complete their SQ before coming fortheir 3's. I have personaly send back 3 students to Borden because they didn't have their SQ. This is fairly new but they must have completed SQ before coming on their 3's.



We ran at least 4 courses of 20+ students at the regiment to get ppl qualified here in the last 2 yrs!!!!

Cnd Sig,

You forgot to mention that we trained you guys to do that mission starting almost a year before roto 0.  In Pet, we were in the field on average 200 days a year.  Compare that to about 40 in Kingston, you can see that the difference is significant.  We also went to wainwright for 6 weeks to train in an environment that was suppose to prepare us for our duties in Afghanistan.  (don't exactly see how doing field training prepares you for urban warfare senario)  To give the readers digest version, we trained you to and beyond the SQ standard IMHO.

As for PLQ, this started quite a few years ago with people being promoted and not having their PLQ.  For a two year period, no sigs were put on a PLQ (or CLC back then) unless a unit used one of its spots to put them on it.  This ment that one less infanteer selected for ISCC, one less artillaryman, etc.  People at the regiment had no spots as the unit was at the time the black sheep of the Army world (1 CDHSR).  Even HQ and Sigs never got any positions.  We have been able to get some Cpls on courses the past few years but it has been far and few while relying on putting them on course as soon as they get promoted.

There is a new inititive that states you will be able to turn down 1 due to medical reasons but after that, you will attend or take of the leaf.  You also will only have 1.5 yrs to get qualified or face the same concequences.  There are far too many turning down course after course because they want to go to the one in Halifax or Esquimalt.  This is just wrong.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Radop said:
			
		

> We ran at least 4 courses of 20+ students at the regiment to get ppl qualified here in the last 2 yrs!!!!
> 
> Cnd Sig,
> 
> You forgot to mention that we trained you guys to do that mission starting almost a year before roto 0....



Actualy Radop my course didnt graduate until 7 weeks before the deployment so we missed all the mission specific stuff. We got 2 weeks of rushed training and then we were off on leave until deployment. Our course graduated mid to end June of 03 and we deployed in Aug of 03.


----------



## Radop

Right, there were around 10 of you that came to the Sqn at that time.  I thought you were with Russ up in the RRB section in wainwright.  Most of the reservists and new people went to rover section.  That was were most of the young guys went for some reason.  I know you weren't so young and your wife went to one of the out dets.  I would have made them camp staff so they would not have been put in harms way as much but I remember the CO telling us we would be getting the course out of Kingston for deployment with us.  I believe we brought up our concearns at that time.  His response was that he understood but we had to fill the positions with people.  With all the reservists and you new guys, I think we were still short people when we got over there.  After the rocket attack, I heard that 10 cpl/ptes put in to go home but were mostly turned down.  I know one higher rank that did go home though.


----------



## Canadian Sig

There were 16 of us that showed up and we all went to rover initialy but by the end I was the only rover left (the rest went to out dets). we would have been in less danger at the out dets as it turns out. I had way more excitment as a rover than any of the out det guys did. Thats a suprize about the requests to go home. I know none of us 16 wanted to leave. Who wound up going home?


----------



## Radop

I will leave that one until I come up there to collect the drink you offered.  lol.  I may even buy some beers up there for you guys when I get promoted.


----------



## Shadow Cat

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> Umm haha.. Okaaay. I guess this helped. Thanks? lol.
> 
> 
> So... .. aww. Basic. Then.. Kingston?! Remember - i know nothing.. wtf is PRETC?! ...
> 
> If anyone wants to actually talk with me.. and explain course by course if yah have time.. thatd be cool just add me to msn.
> 
> And drivers wheel? Crap.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> *JESSO*



You might have already recieved an answer via email or MSN but just in case.  PRETC or PAT is when you sit and await your training.  YOu may or may not have to do this.  MY Dh was on PAT for 5 months in Borden before he started his Sig training in Kingston.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Thanks!


----------



## Hoover

Am sitting in PRETC right now. And let me tell you, they love to march you around! They stick the barracks on one side of the base and the building you spend the day in is half way to the other side of the base! You get there and then spend half the day in the smoking tent. The whole base apparently hates us because we do nothing all day!

All SigOps here in Borden are going on their SQ before QL3 and they are getting Driver training on the ML and the Milcot. Why those two? Who knows? 26 peeps here at the moment, and 24 on each course. So 24 going on April 26th, 2 going on August 18th with the rest who show up in the months to come.

There are 350 more people coming here in the next 4 weeks and it is overflowing already from this weeks inflow.They've got a 4th barracks set up. 2 for the males, 1 for the females plus another one. All the Sigs here got 26 Aptril for their QL3 start date except for two. Guess who?!! Me and one other guy! All luck of the draw! We got 18 August, and all our pre-MOC training will be done by 31 March, so that is 4.5 months in PRETC with your thumb up your butt, or you can request EWAT/OJT. You need at least 60 days between starting OJT and your MOC start date in order to be approved for OJT.

If anyone has any questions about PRETC send me a line.


----------



## canadianblue

PRETC, spent a week in it, can't say much good about it. I spent the last week on paperwork getting into the unit, now I'm heading out to Gagetown to finish up SQ which will only take 11 days and have to sign in again. PRETC, only nice thing about it is that as fire picket you have more freedom, even though I like having evenings and weekends off, it does get boring to simply sit around most of the day, only being able to do something once in a while. I'm probably going to take my remaining leave after my SQ, and will hopefully only have to really spend a month in PRETC. The accomodations really aren't that great, still don't have much privacy, and it seems that they usually will stick english members with french members so you can rarely understand what your roomate is talking about. I'd much rather be on my QL3's. Hoover, thats pretty crappy about your QL3, I'm going on April the 26th. 

Hey Hoover, I think I might have met you, send me a PM.


----------



## Hoover

Yeah signing in takes a day! 3 days if you want because you are on PRETC and have nothing better to do. Friggin right about nothing to do. We should be getting isolation pay, this place is closer to the north pole than Alert is!! Fire picket consists of all night watching movies then you get the next day off. It's one big slumber party....

Frig the place is 80% French. Which means alot of hot women but you can't understand a lick of what their saying..


----------



## Sig_Des

Hoover said:
			
		

> Frig the place is 80% French. Which means alot of hot women but you can't understand a lick of what their saying..



Biens, seulement si tu parle pas Francais!

Besides, you can always find ways to communicate.


----------



## Hoover

Oh yeah if you are coming to PRETC in the next couple weeks you're out of luck for a little while. They shipped most of the hotties off to Valcatraz for SQ this Wednesday so we gotta wait for the next batch to show up which should be in 2-3 weeks at most..


----------



## canadianblue

Don't worry, most of the french hotties did the same course as I did, and they'll be back in two weeks. Both of my room mates were french, they never seem to organize any of the quarters around here so its just a huge cluster &^%#. Usually they make a timing for lets say 0700, then we usually wait around till 0800 till they finally tell us what to do, and usually they change the original plans for the day. When I was signing in I spent about an hour getting a briefing, then seven hours sitting around waiting to figure out whats going on. Personally, I think they should find something for personal to do instead of PRETC, Job training with a unit, firearms training, langauge training, etc. Anything other then PRETC so that new recruits out of basic can continue to improve themselves.


----------



## Hoover

Hey trooper shouldn't you be humping a load of green washings and a shoota around right now?  

Dunno what day you left but all this last week we've been doing PT all day, even swimming in the afternoons. 

Yeah signing in was fun.. went to give us one of the briefings and didn't realize until part way through that we got the same briefing the day prior. 

Find something to do.. yeah! If they got the people to run weapons training and language courses for us I'd rather those people be teaching QL3s so we can get out of PRETC quicker


----------



## canadianblue

Sorry, I signed into the base one week, and signed out so I could go to Gagetown the next. No PT to be done at all for me while I was there. I wish I could go to Kingston right after, but still have what two months and a half left at PRETC.


----------



## Bull_STR

Ahh PRETC in Bordom.  How I remember those days.  

It is even worse if you have no car.  But I only did that for a few months.

Really though guys I was there on and off for 5 months.  While there I was shipped out to Gagetown for SQ, then I did my Driver Training, some firearms training and as much PT as I could.

Dont complain about it. You are still getting paid.

But to be honest use this time to get into the best physical shape as you can cause once you get to Kingston it is all GO Go GO PT.  PT Every Morning at 05:55L  Plus Rucks on Wednesdays Afternoon.

Enjoy Bordom.  It is not that bad.  YOu get to sit around relax as much as you can.  Take a few courses etc.  I know it is crappy but remember hurry up and wait.

BTW Say Hi to Sgt Partrige for me.  Tell him Pte Bull says Hi and I am doing great.  If he is still in charge of the Sig Ops that is.

Hell if you want to get a head start on your couse then PM me and I will see about emailing you a few copies of the course material for Sigs.  I know I wish I had someone with that info when I was sitting there bored out of my mind.

Best of luck to you.  Ohh Shoot one last thing.  For those that are on the April Course here in Kingston.  You will have a great Newfie by the name of EVANS.  Get to know the guy.  real good shit.


----------



## Zombie

How much PT do Sig Ops do in QL3 and after? I've heard about the PT being intense for other trades but wonder what it's like for 215.


----------



## Sig_Des

For my Res QL3 last summer, we did more PT than we did in BMQ/SQ


----------



## Andyd513

My experience was the same as Des's, we did PT at least 3 times a week like clockwork and more upper body PT throughout the day then my BMQ/SQ. The only thing lacking really was ruck marches.


----------



## meni0n

Nothing beats doing PT hungover with 3 hours of sleep the night before and still doing better than 75% of the people.


----------



## Sig_Des

*Ahem* I've "heard" that PT is actually easier when you're still drunk, as opposed to just hungover.

I wouldn't have any personal experience to back this statement up myself, of course


----------



## meni0n

Damn straight it is. 2 goals playing soccer drunk. Invincible!


----------



## Sig_Des

I tell you, as long as I'm drunk, I can run forever!


----------



## Bailey

"What we Sig's. do!?" Well if we are not training to go over seas, you basically do PT (physical training) in the morning. have an hour after PT to go shower / eat. meet back for road call in the troop room. and then go to the cage and read mags till lunch. After lunch come back for road call and do it all again till 15:45. Home by 16:15. That is, if we are not training. To go over seas. 
If you like electronics? / PC's ?/ radios and you like to talk. Then you would probably like being a Sig Op. There is allot of down time but if you are smart you keep your self busy, or look busy. LOL Any more questions just ask me or any of the other helpful people here. By the way i like your pic.


----------



## Sig_Des

Bail said:
			
		

> meet back for road call in the troop room



Road call, eh? ;D


----------



## scruffy

First off i need to say sorry cause i'm a complete noob to this. I just finished all my tests and am waiting for a call back with my swearing in date and Basic Training dates. I am going in for SigOps and i've done a lot of research into the position as well as read everything i could find on this site about SigOps, however i'm still very confused. Can anyone tell me what i can expect to go through from basic training to BMQ to SQ to whatever comes next (kingston i believe)? if anyone could fill me in, i would greatly appreciate it. If it is easier add me to your MSN


----------



## MikeL

Do BMQ, goto PRETC, get sent off for SQ come back to PRETC an do your LS than  get sent to Kingston for your QL3. If you have a few months between courses you cna do OJT/EWAT.


----------



## JSR OP

Bail said:
			
		

> "What we Sig's. do!?" Well if we are not training to go over seas, you basically do PT (physical training) in the morning. have an hour after PT to go shower / eat. meet back for road call in the troop room. and then go to the cage and read mags till lunch. After lunch come back for road call and do it all again till 15:45. Home by 16:15. That is, if we are not training. To go over seas.
> If you like electronics? / PC's ?/ radios and you like to talk. Then you would probably like being a Sig Op. There is allot of down time but if you are smart you keep your self busy, or look busy. LOL Any more questions just ask me or any of the other helpful people here. By the way i like your pic.



Bail, you come see me at my cage and I will put you to work.  As long as I'm still in 3 Sqn, I have plenty of work for you and your buddies to do, both before and after Ex Random Victim!  And no, you won't be allowed to sleep in the big plastic Triwalls!


----------



## CEhopeful

Hello, 
I begin basic on May 8th and am going in as a sig op. I am just curious, how much outdoor exercises do Sig ops do while in Kingston after their SQ. and once stationed after trainign, what is the usual outdoor, to indoor work ratio. any information would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!!!


----------



## JSR OP

CEhopeful
At  3 Sqn CFJSR It depends on the time of year.  During the winter months, we tend to do more PT at the gym, and during the summer months, we tend to be outside.  We have PT usually 4 times a week, 0730-0830, and Sports Afternoons usually every second Friday.  Our morning PT can be anything from a Run, to PSP lead circuit training, to Spin classes, to being in the pool, even something left up to a very sadistic and cruel mind!

As for a indoor/ outdoor work ratio couldn't tell you, again, varies from season to season, exercise to exercise...


----------



## CEhopeful

HEllo,
Thansk for th excellent info. Winter, it is going to be much different in the army then it is as a civvy I am guessing. Thanks again for the info, hope to serve with you one day. Cheers!!!


----------



## canadianblue

Right now at CFSCE, you'll do alot of death by powerpoint so be prepared for it. Usually we wake up at 5:00, do PT, about three inspections per week, and get let off at 16:00. It's a decent trade, just work hard, and listen to what your instructors have to say as well as keeping a sense of humor.


----------



## Hoover

Yes, CFSCE is a great place ... take everything they give you, smile while asking for more, and you'll have an outstanding time..

Take it to the limit... wink..

Out and over.


----------



## canadianblue

By the way to anybody going Sig Op your gonna love the spinnergy classes


----------



## Andyd513

spinnergy  :threat:

i never thought your legs could burn like that


----------



## Sig_Des

Andy_d said:
			
		

> spinnergy  :threat:
> 
> i never thought your legs could burn like that



Man, I run a lot, but after that one spinergy class.... That lady burned the crap out of me...


----------



## canadianblue

I hate spinnergy, I'll take running, rucksack marches, curcuit training, etc over those classes any time. 

Plus I love how they sometimes torture you during it, "allright once more, okay once more, one more time give it all you got, etc". It's like its never going to end.


----------



## Sig_Des

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Plus I love how they sometimes torture you during it, "allright once more, okay once more, one more time give it all you got, etc". It's like its never going to end.



Definitely the same chick that did ours then.... She's evil!


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I'd rather be doing spinnergy than listening to a certain PTE desperatelly trying to modify VP with his own good manners.  
"Sorry, please repeat your last???"
s'all good though, 
at least I'm not humpin the c9 with snow shoes at 4am with the ammo box draggin behind me.


----------



## canadianblue

hahaha, 

I think I know what your talking about.......

Remember this one perfect radio procedure and all:
"3 this in 10, Maverick and Goose have finished re-supplying and are flying into the danger zone over"


----------



## JSR OP

The thing about Spinnergy is that once you realise that it's 80% of what you can do, not 80% of what the bike can do, you'll feel much better at the end of the class.


----------

